# The trout didn't care it was raining!



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Around 11:30 this morning I had to get out on the water, I just couldn't take it any longer. We cancelled yesterday and today due to the weather and rightfully so, it was cold and wet! I could only watch so much fishing on television this morning before it drove me mad. So I decided to hook up to the little boat and go make myself miserable.

The water was moving out slow and it wasn't raining a lick when I launched, I began to think we definitely shouldn't have cancelled today but that thought did not stick around for long. After the fifteen minute ride to where I wanted to fish, here comes the rain. I had my waders and my wade jacket on but still got wet! "Oh well, lets fish" I thought. To say the least, it was on! The water was clear, the bait was there and the trout were jumping out of the water! I fished slicks in 3' of water over mud/sand to begin with and then worked the birds until it just got too rough to be out in the little boat. It didn't really seem to matter what I was throwing, but I fished mainly morning glory and texas roach plastics rigged on a 1/4oz jighead and a black gold orange corky devil.

If you can stand the wet and the cold the fish are definitely out there and will most likely be doing their thing again tomorrow. I guess it all depends on how mad you are at 'em!

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice stringer ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I guess I'm just gonna have to ignore the weather and get out there.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wing_Buster and I are heading out in the morning to wade, hope we have a touch of the luck you did...


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Ditto that! The fish don't care if it's raining! Sure makes it hard on the fisherman when it comes time to get rid of a coffee or beer. B)
WTG!
--Hop


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

An old fisherman once told me that the fish don't care if its raining, they're already wet!!


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*kingfish like it*

Had a many of days the kingfish bite was dead, Saw rain coming the bite was on. People on our charters wanted to stay dry my comment was itll be over shortly and usually was over in 1/2 hour at the longest. I think the rain drops on the water made them come up to the top. Have seen this happen on many of occasions, sounds crazy but its true


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hope your guys who got cancelled today don't see this report!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice mess of fish. It warms up a LITTLE when you are on the fish.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I too had the same idea yesterday about noon, just couldn't find anyone to go. Rain Pfffftttt....WW


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh man I am so jelous and I have a bad case of fishing fever...and Im stuck 4 hours north of the beach...this sucks!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

DANG it I shoulda coulda woulda........yesterday.......oh well they will grow and prosper...


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

We left the Spring area around 5:00 A.M. , Got to the Bay around 6:30 A.M. . The 5 of us got our wader's and gear on, and in the cold wind and rain headed out for the morning bite. We all were throwing different color plastic bait's, after about a half mile fish'n slog we got to our spot and started to seriously throw under working bird's. Three hour's later , nobody had even gotten a bite. So we packed up and went back to the house. I guess we should have ruffed it out a little longer, and waited for the noon bite.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*nice*

nice stringer


----------



## skyesfire (May 1, 2006)

nice specks


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

One of the best 'Big Trout' days I've had was in the rain. Fishing out of PM many years ago, we were wading a spoil and caught a few dinks. We hunkered down and kept wading as we watched a small squall moving in from the gulf. As soon as the raindrops started pounding the surface it was ON with topwaters. We caught several 29's, 28's and 27's during the rain event, which lasted about 30 minutes or so. When it stopped raining the Trout turned off just as fast.


----------



## slyell (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet stringer you got there!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

that's a fine lookin' stringer of trout...congrats.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was really an enjoyable trip except for the weather. The rain is fine except when its cold or lightning!


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

where did you go


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great catch congrtats.......


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

you are my hero!!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Limit ??*

I am sure this will get some people ****** but .... why would you keep a full limit on Sat. and then kill them again on Sun. and keep 2 limits ??? How much trout do you eat. Nice looking fish by the way!!!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Adam, I tried to tell your over-educated friend Ryan that the fish were already wet, but I guess he was too scared of the rain to leave the house this weekend (or at least that was the excuse he gave me). Nice fish.


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

I had to sit on my couch all weekend just in case some hooligans decided to steal it. Jerk!

Adam, I like you, but ur crazy man! Have you ever been skunked??? Atleast you didn't get engaged like your brother. Round 2!


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I think I'm gonna steal that couch this weekend! That way you can't use it as an excuse anymore! Do you have an alarm system?


----------



## coachv (Jan 28, 2009)

Great catch. Where you fishing? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

txfishon said:


> I am sure this will get some people ****** but .... why would you keep a full limit on Sat. and then kill them again on Sun. and keep 2 limits ??? How much trout do you eat. Nice looking fish by the way!!!
> 
> Freddy
> 
> <')))>{


Because he paid for his fishing license, he put gas and oil in his boat, so He gets to decide if he keeps a legal limit of fish or not. Same way in my boat!!!


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

Not only is Capt. Jaynes a first class fisherman, he is also a top-notch man-whore. He has womens stashed all over Beaumont, Orange, Port Arthur, Bridge City, Vidor, Jasper, San Francisco (actually that one is a dude), etc. So he's got plenty of mouths to feed

Seriously though, he releases all of his quality fish. I have seen Adam toss back so many 4lb trout its stupid. Let the man keep a few fish so his ladies stay fed.

P.S. Josh, the lovely ladies of All-Stars guard my place whenever i am out.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Limit ??* 
I am sure this will get some people ****** but .... why would you keep a full limit on Sat. and then kill them again on Sun. and keep 2 limits ??? How much trout do you eat. Nice looking fish by the way!!!

Freddy

<')))>{

Just to answer your question. About 90% of my personal trips I release all of my catch, except for flounder..they usually find their way to the fish box. This weekend my uncle was in town for a funeral. He works for Goodwill and spends the majority of his time helping others. A big part of his work includes his 25' cooking trailer. Anyways, I know how much he is always helping others out and from time to time asks me if I have any fish that I can give him. So, I donated him 3 limits of trout and 2 limits of reds so he can cook them for others who are not as fortunate as I am.

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

rloveless said:


> Not only is Capt. Jaynes a first class fisherman, he is also a top-notch man-whore. He has womens stashed all over Beaumont, Orange, Port Arthur, Bridge City, Vidor, Jasper, San Francisco (actually that one is a dude), etc. So he's got plenty of mouths to feed
> 
> Seriously though, he releases all of his quality fish. I have seen Adam toss back so many 4lb trout its stupid. Let the man keep a few fish so his ladies stay fed.
> 
> P.S. Josh, the lovely ladies of All-Stars guard my place whenever i am out.


Doc you crack me up! Good thing my girlfriend doesn't visit this site, she'd probably take you seriously..


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Capt.Schenk said:


> Adam, I tried to tell your over-educated friend Ryan that the fish were already wet, but I guess he was too scared of the rain to leave the house this weekend (or at least that was the excuse he gave me). Nice fish.


What's he gonna do, melt?


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't know if he'd melt, but I've seen him cry one time when he got wet. Next time he crys on my boat, I'm kicking him overboard.


----------

